# Trane A/C Cased Coil



## johndaprano (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a Trane XB13 Model #2TTB3030A1000AA outside unit and I want to purchase the matching trane cased coil. I have tried to find the model number online and have been unsuccessful. 

Thanks, John


----------



## Superdave1 (Mar 22, 2013)

You need a 4TXCB030 box coil, then get a R22 expansion valve.


----------

